# Mattress foam for head base?



## Asher Grey (Dec 27, 2018)

My housemate recently got rid of a foam mattress and I kept it. I'm wondering if it would be sturdy enough for making a head base if reinforced by wire and/or cardboard? I plan on carving out some for ditigrade leg padding but wanted thoughts before I start gluing and cutting it.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Dec 27, 2018)

Depends I suppose. It it memory foam it will pill and crumple over time. Something with a higher density might be better.


----------



## crystallinecanine (Dec 27, 2018)

I wouldn't use any kind of mattress/couch cushion as building materials for a fursuit head. Just because there's been so much people getting up and down, doing who knows what... You could use it for the digigrade padding, but for the head it's better to start from scratch from fresh unused foam. Happy crafting!


----------



## VX666 (Dec 27, 2018)

Not to mention pathogens and stuff. 

I would only use intended materials only, unless you are experimenting and throwing it away afterwards


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2018)

I recommend only using brand new materials, especially when used around the head and face.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 28, 2018)

Green upholstery foam is best because matress foam and the other kinds of polyurethane foams break down over time in ultra violet light, even with fur on them.


----------



## VX666 (Dec 28, 2018)

So, not to change the subject too much, how long will a fursuit head last? Anyone know?


----------



## Keefur (Dec 29, 2018)

VX666 said:


> So, not to change the subject too much, how long will a fursuit head last? Anyone know?


It depends on how you treat it.  I know of fursuits that are over fifteen years old.  Mine is nine.


----------



## Vermilion (Jan 24, 2019)

I wanna say regular mattress foam retains heat more. Unless its a cooling foam that has good ventilation if could be good practice foam when you're starting out.


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 16, 2019)

elfridaauston87 said:


> Can we continue again, because I want to share my opinion regarding memory foam mattress, I really dont like memory foam mattress, because they are too bad, within a month I really fed up from memory foam, recently I  bought a hybrid signature mattress from Nest Bedding discount code, and really its quite good and comfortable. I strongly against memory foam mattress, it's just wasting time and money and nothing more.


I mean... If you actually read my op, it's not saying I'm spending any money on it. I'm also not sleeping on it. This is for getting accustomed to using foam for fursuiting before investing in expensive foam.


----------



## Babycatz (Apr 16, 2019)

I would just buy some new green foam. Joannes Fabric often has really good sales. Sometimes their leftover foam sells for extremely low.


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

I use cosplay foam for padding or chair making it’s like 20 US dollars at Walmart


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 30, 2021)

I thought we went over this somewhere else. Papier-mâché, cardboard, egg cartons, etc are verboten in fursuit head construction. They will absorb the moisture from your breath, then begin to grow mold or mildew. So yeah, don't.

Also, old furniture or mattress foam should be thrown out! Same reasons. Buy new green foam from Wally*Mart, Joannes, Hobby Lobby, etc. If you want to be real fancy with a head that breathes nicely, buy some reticulated foam. Bob's Foam Factory in Fremont, CA sells it as filter foam, it has 30 pores per square inch. It does cost more but well worth it to have a suit that breathes. You can use this stuff for your leg digigrade padding to lighten the suit weight, too.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 3, 2022)

Does anyone notice this thread is getting new members posting spammy, sometimes tl;dr wordy wall of text linky-links to items not closely related to this thread? this is what admins and mods should be removing from our site. Reference post #12 & #16.

I've offered my services time and again . . .


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 3, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Does anyone notice this thread is getting new members posting spammy, sometimes tl;dr wordy wall of text linky-links to items not closely related to this thread? this is what admins and mods should be removing from our site. Reference post #12 & #16.
> 
> I've offered my services time and again . . .


I report them when I see them. Can't catch them all though.


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 3, 2022)

Well I could use a good mattress.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I report them when I see them. Can't catch them all though.


I report them, too but many of them are still up.


Flamingo said:


> Well I could use a good mattress.


Thanks, Flamingo for the posty-spammy-rejecty thingy!


----------



## herness (Mar 8, 2022)

Has anyone tried Brooklyn Aurora Hybrid mattress? According to Mattressive this is one of the best mattresses for hot side sleepers and i am one of those. I am finally ready to spend a decent amount of cash on the quality thing and looking forward for some advices.


----------

